# Additional Driving & Clearance Lights



## swthurmond (Oct 2, 2017)

I would like to add additional clearance and driving lights along the sides of my 328RL. I have also thought about adding a pickup truck style light/brake bar along the rear. Anything to increase visibility when traveling. Has anybody done anything like this?

I also thought about adding small bullet lights to the front of the camper that I can see in the mirror and wiring these to the read brake/turn signals so I know they are working. Any thoughts and thanks in advance!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have 2 video's on reverse lights. First one is how I wired and installed lights on the back and the second one is a follow up video, where I install lights to shine down the side of the RV. You could use these concept to power and control the lights you're thinking of.

Video #1






Video #2


----------



## swthurmond (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks. I had seen your first video but not the second. I think I can use some of this for what I want to do. I think I will certainly add the back-up and side lights like you did. I also really want to put 4 or 5 more marker lights down each side of the trailer. It seems to me that these big trailers (and mine is only 33") are just hard to see from the side at night. I really like what Jayco has done with their JaySmart lighting and I want to duplicate some of that.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A few years back I arrived at a campground after dark and couldn't see anything when trying to back into a space surrounded by trees, I added backup lights similar to what Oregon_Camper did to my 250RS. The hookup was pretty easy and I installed mine to the frame under the corners of the rear bumper. I did eventually switch out some of the bolts to stainless steel when they started to rust. They are very bright and I've never had a problem with them.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IXDN0Y4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

